# Paper patching a BOTTLENECK cartridge.



## Magus

Don't know what I mean?first go here:
Chapter 4.4 Paper-Patched Bullets- Cast Bullets For Beginner And Expert

Then read this:
Neither I nor the owners of the forum are responsible for your fingers/firearm.if you screw up,its on you.

Now then.a few years ago I found myself saddled with a Carcano rifle.








In 6.5.and not a round to be had anywhere!but I remembered something about an article in guns and ammo about a paper patched 32/20 round and decided that it MIGHT work in a "modern"cartridge...so with that in mind read carefully as this is a survival expedient only!

Using some fired cases I ever so slightly opened up the primer hole with a one size bigger drill bit and poured a .25 automatic case full of blue dot FLAKE pistol powder in it and carefully wrapped a .240 slug with an OCB rolling paper and hand fitted it into the case.after I had a stripper clip full,I went to the range,and with safety goggles in place I squeezed off a round at a 55 gallon drum at about 30 yards,the recoil was light,and it was more a pop than a bang but the slug managed to penetrate both sides of the drum and travel onward into the bank beyond and I achieved reasonable accuracy out of them to boot,after that I sold the carcano and never got to experiment further but I suspect such a load could bring down small deer if you placed the shot right.

IF you try this expedient,be extra careful going beyond what I did,a Carcano isn't known for its strong action!


----------



## The_Blob

who'd you piss off to get stuck with one of those? :lolsmash:


----------



## HozayBuck

*750,000 Carcano rifles for sale*

Never fired , Only dropped once!


----------



## ZombieHitman

6.5 bullets are readily available, but probably not at the corner store. 
Look here - Reloading - Shop Reloading Tools & Supplies at MidwayUSA
It's actually a .264, slightly smaller than a 270, and in a Carcano, not supremely accurate. 
However, it's a very popular round for benchrest and long range work, and most manufacturers are now making high quality rounds for that caliber. 
Finding ammo for it may be another story though...
My suggestion is to either, A, trade that rifle for something that shoots a more common caliber cartridge, or B, buy something else that uses a commonly available cartridge. 
For myself, I keep 223Rem (5.56x45 NATO) and 308WIN (7.62x51 NATO) in the locker at all times. 
My logic is that, when the SHTF, ammo will likely get real scarce real fast. Both cartridges are the most commonly available, the military/law enforcement use it readily, and there's tons of it around across the board. 
So, in theory, I could find some by searching abandoned homes or borrowing some from others. 
Another cartridge that's super popular is the 30-06, especially in the south. 
It's a very good caliber for a wide variety of uses, good reach out capacity, and readily available. 
If handguns are your speed, 45ACP, 40, and 9MM are all readily available, but as of late, the lean has been towards the 45. 
It's also possible to get a carbine rifle in 45ACP to streamline your ammunition stockpile to as few calibers as possible. 
Those carbines range in price from about $300-900, depending on manufacturer and what you're looking for, and accuracy is pretty good for what it is. You won't be making any 1000 yard shots with one, but 200 yards and less, they're very useful.


----------

